#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    ..

## Mohamed

* 

* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
  200    34 
Format : AVI
File size : 232 MiB
PlayTime : 28mn 59s
Bit rate : 1119 Kbps
      100
  100  





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More:   ..

----------


## Mohamed

* 
*   350    

part 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part 2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

* :*     .                                                              ؿ  ǿ ݿ          ȿ              ɿ         ɿ                   .* [ ]*         29,3  *[  ]**  * ** :                          ʡ          ޡ    .                     ɡ                              2007    206  ѡ     84  ѡ     60  ѡ      40  ѡ      18 ѡ          10 .          29           .            .                 ɡ                      ̿
*  :*                  .        .                          ..
**  ():    ɿ
*  :*    ǡ                 ɡ  !           ǡ       !              ǡ           ǡ                  .              ڡ                                   ڡ       ǡ          ..                    ɡ     ǡ   Ͽ         ݿ                ɿ            ߿   ɿ                              ǡ            ڿ             ǡ                  ڡ      .
* :*                  ѡ           ʡ                            ɡ                                   ɿ 
* :*              ڡ   ǡ                  .                   ǡ            ɡ                                 ɡ                                        ǡ           .
* :* 
* :*                           ӡ                                .
* :*                                2007.                 27% 27%  ȡ     14,5%      ء 8,5%   ʡ  50%                               .            27% ȡ 50%    ѡ 14%  ʡ 8,5   ʿ
*  :*    ɡ               ..
* :*    ѿ          .
*  :*    ޡ ޡ            ǡ    ɿ   ѿ     ɿ           ̿              .                               ڡ                .
* :*                       ʡ          ɡ             ̿
* :* ǡ            ʡ         ɡ                ޡ        1%                           ɡ                                .                            ء     ʡ                                                     ǡ          ɡ   ݡ        .                              8%           ϡ          ..
* :*         ѡ                               ..
**  ():   .
* :*    .
* :*                 ɡ    .. ..    ɡ                      ѡ                ѡ                               ..**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     















*  * **   ():                         .        ɡ           ..                          ޿
*  :* ǡ        ɡ                          ɡ      ..
** :    .
*  :*   ǡ              .
** : 
*  :*                              .
* :*    ʿ
*  :*                     á                         ..                               ɡ              ɡ      ɿ         ǿ  ѿ                           ..
**   (): ȡ                 ߡ            ɿ           .
* :*       .
* :* 
* :*               ɡ                         ǡ     ҡ              ..
**  ():      ..
* :*  .
** :                 .
* :*    ߡ    ʡ                             ..         ɡ              ..
* :*        ɡ                      .
* :*   ǡ   ɡ       ޡ                     .
* :*                     .                         ɡ    ɿ     ɿ                            ء       
*  :*    ǡ        ɡ             ̡     ɡ   ɡ  ɡ            ɿ     ء  ..                 ʡ       ʡ        ʡ                 ǿ    ϡ                       ɿ    ѿ    ʿ            Կ                ء    ʡ   ʡ    ɡ                      ġ              ɡ    .
* :*       .
*  :*          ..     35       ɡ       ء  ɡ    ɡ ǡ         ʡ     ѿ                    
* :*      ɡ                     ̿
* :*    ϡ      ǡ                                                          ȡ       ء                       .                                        ϡ         ǡ             ǡ                 .       ɡ    ѡ          ..                                   ͡         ɡ  ..                  concrete.* :*                   " "  "                                   ɡ                  "                 Ͽ
*  :*    ȡ      ǡ              ǡ                                                                       ǡ   ɡ        ɡ             ǡ                                      ɡ                 ݿ                        ǡ                              !**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     















** * :*                       ɡ                     ɡ   ɡ                   ɡ     350          46    12%      40%         183 ѡ            30  ѡ      94     36%   ǡ       27      41%    ޡ           10   ѡ           350      27%                 ʡ : Setser and Ziemba 2009.                ɡ        ݿ    .*[ ]* * :*                 .             ޡ              .                                 ǿ
* :*                                      ɡ         ǡ                                                                        ..
**  (): 350      2005.
* :*           ѡ                                                                  ..
**  ():  ǡ           ..
* :*    ǡ ǡ              2008.
* :*      ʡ                     50%         ɿ
* :* ǡ  ǡ  ɡ      2008  ɡ                 ɿ                        .
* :*     .  ..
**  ():       ..
* :*   .
* :*               ѡ       ǡ                                   ǡ     ..
**  ():     
* :*    ɡ     ..
**  ():            ɡ      ..
**  (): ǡ     ѡ    ..
**  (): ǡ            .
* :*                         ɡ       ɡ                                   ɡ                  .
* :*    .
* :*   .
* :*       .             ǡ  ǿ                  56,6 56     ǡ 18,9  ǡ 11,3     11,3   ǡ  1% .. 50%   50%  .
*  :*                           58    ݡ                     ʡ                                     .
* :*    .
*  :*              ߡ                    ɡ                                ޿          45%      ǡ                                            ǡ    ǡ     ɡ                                              Կ            .
* :*                                 .        60  ѡ         39%          40   ѡ    12  ѡ       7   ѡ           6 ѡ       475  ѡ   23%    ڡ     .                                    ѡ                ѡ                    
* :*         ѡ                ѡ              ɡ                                      ɡ              ɡ                  ɡ      ǡ                                   ɡ                ..
**  ():   .
* :*  .               ..
**   ():           ɡ         ͡   ɡ              ɡ    ɡ              .
* :*                                                        ǡ         ɡ      ͡          ʡ                       ʡ                      ǡ         ɡ           ɡ        ɡ                                    ..**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     















** **   ():                 2009     ǡ             ɡ       ɡ    ʡ         27,30%.           2008                      ǡ           ǡ                      ѡ               ǿ 
*  :*                            ɡ            ߡ                    ѡ                              ȡ                                                 ..
** ():     
*  :*          ڡ                 ѡ     .
* :*        ɡ    .                             .     33             2,5 ѡ     3,6  ѡ                3,5  ѡ    582              .                             ѡ            ̡                     
* :*          ɡ              ǡ   ӡ                                         ѡ                                          ǡ            ȡ                     ɡ             ɡ    ǡ               .
* :*                     ɡ  ɡ   .
*  :*                 ǿ         ɡ      ..
**  ():       .
*  :*       ̡   ȡ                   ..
**  (): ǡ         .
*  :* ǡ  ǡ    ɡ                                                         ..
**  ():    ѿ
*  :*                            ֡               Ͽ   ѡ                ȡ    ͡                          .
* :*                                 .                              ʡ              .            ʡ                      ѡ     alomq@aljazeera.net       ̡       .

----------

